# Carlisle roof stamps



## RooferJim (Mar 11, 2006)

Thats an exellent question. It should say 045 or 060 for the mil , it should say the year like 88 for example. Although some are different. Good question for Carlisle.

Rooferjim
www.jbennetteroofing.com


----------



## Luv2Roof (Apr 22, 2010)

Are you talking about the sticker on the bag that the membrane comes in? Do you know type of membrane it is?


----------

